# Could lose stools/diarrhea be chicken allergy?



## Pennypants (Jan 28, 2013)

My 5.5 month old rescue pup (German shepard and something else mix!) is really having stomach issues. When we first got her we started her on Blue Buffalo Puppy and she had loose stools. Part of it was she had been on Iams with the foster family and we were told she was already on Blue Buffalo so we didn't transition her. But it never resolved even after a visit to the vet, de-worming, antibiotics and probiotics. We gave her chicken and rice for a while (with some chicken broth) and that didn't help either. The vet then put her on the Hill's Vet diet GI formula which helped some, so we then transitioned her to a new food, Wellness Core puppy. We always had been mixing kibble and wet food because she was underweight and we were trying to fatten her up. Things seemed to be slowly improving, but then out of the blue she got diarrhea again really badly. We had been soaking her Nyla bone in chicken broth and thought maybe that was the culprit. So we stopped that, and went to completely all dry (still Wellness Core puppy). It's gotten worse-she'll have some normal poop, and then diarrhea afterwards-it's so bad she cries. So...all of these foods have been chicken based-any chance that could be the culprit? It seems like allergies are normally presented by itching which she doesn't really have-although she does lick her genitals after going-but I think that's more because it burns from diarrhea. 

I was considering TOTW pacific stream? Any other thoughts? If we take her back to the vet they are going to do a whole work up for malabsorption etc, and I wanted to make sure it's not food related before dumping a lot of money at the vet!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

How is her skin? Does it look red? Does she scratch/bite at her paws, or other areas a lot? If she isn't doing that, it might not be an allergy.

Loose stools might be an indication that you might be feeding too much. Have you tried giving her a little less than the recommended amount?

Most kibble eaters do experience looser stool, especially if it isn't grain free. Usually puppies will not have food allergies right off the bat. Most dogs develop sensitivities over time when they've been eating too much of the same protein. If you want to be safe, switch foods to one with only fish or red meat, and then lessen the amount you're giving. Also try adding some canned pumpkin or sweet potato with the kibble, that should help harden up the poop.


----------



## Pennypants (Jan 28, 2013)

Her skin doesn't seem red and she doesn't scratch/bite her paws very much-she does lick them sometimes though. Her current kibble is grain free (Wellness Core). We had also tried the pumpkin and it helped for a bit, but then didn't seem to be doing much. I guess we will try giving her less of it!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't sound like allergies then  My foster has severe chicken allergies (probably from being fed only chicken based dog food all her life), and she is still suffering from the itchiness/redness from it. If you don't notice that then it is probably not allergies.

Poor puppy though. Crying from the diarrhea? That sounds pretty bad D: Make sure your dog is well hydrated! It could just be that you have been feeding too much with the kibble + wet food. If you are mixing wet food, then reduce the amount of kibble you are giving her. I don't know about Wellness Core, but with Orijen (the food I feed my foster dogs), it is usually recommended to give a quarter cup less than the recommended amount, just because it's so rich that they will have explosive diarrhea if you don't.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It does sound suspicious. GSD are infamous for having EPI. See the recent thread about new research into differences between dogs and wolves. Wolves have fewer copies of a gene that triggers the manufacture of a starch digesting enzyme, amylase, than dogs. The number of copies dogs have varies a great deal. My dogs have done just fine on starchy foods [although far better on less to none] but perhaps your pup doesn't have all those copies and would do better on a less starchy diet.

You could try Lew Olson's low glycemic diet if you want to go that way. http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/low-glycemic/ or you could try feeding less more often after a short fast to let her poor gut have a break. My children's pediatrician drummed that one into my head. A pain but it does work if it is just the gut being overwhelmed rather than actual malfunctioning. I don't know how much you are feeding but cut back as it isn't helping fatten her up if she isn't digesting it well. So if you are trying to get a total of 3 cups in in 2 meals a day try feeding a total of 2 cups in 4 meals a day.


----------



## Sangaris (Jun 2, 2011)

It could be an intolerance to chicken, not an allergy. My dog gets nasty D. from chicken. TOTW is a good food, but make sure it is appropriate for puppies. A few good foods for dogs with sensitivities are Natural Balance LID (limited ingredient diet) Formulas, Wellness Simple, and Nature's Variety Instinct LID formulas. Again, check to be sure they are appropriate for all life stages.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Some dogs can't handle a high protein/high fat diet (which Wellness Core is). My boxer does better on TOTW Pacific Stream, which is only 25% protein; he gets really loose poo and bad gas on Wellness Core, even though it's a good kibble. As long as a kibble is "all life stages", which TOTW is, you're fine. It also sounds like some overfeeding has taken place, as well as several kibble changes already, which can cause diarrhea, or worse, especially if the food is really rich. I'd back off the wet food (add water instead to moisten). You don't want the dog gaining too fast, anyway. It's not good for them. 

I'd try reducing the amount of kibble fed before switching again. I'd only switch if that doesn't work. I'd try feeding only 1/2 the amount you've been feeding and see if that helps. You can *gradually* increase the amount once you get the situation under control.


----------

